# Supermarket petrol



## NomadicNeti (Jul 5, 2017)

Can someone please give me the all time definitive answer to this perennial question.
Is supermarket petrol/ diesel inferior to garage fuel.?   Thanks


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 5, 2017)

That question will always carry on. Supermarket Fuel and Premium Petrol: The Lowdown | PetrolPrices.com take from this what you will.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 5, 2017)

Finely tuned petrol turbo, running on the limit, I'd avoid it. Anything else, no problem.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 5, 2017)

whilst in orkeny got some fuel only put a little in talk about smelly dieselit smelt like red diesel tractor fule  hence the reason only put a little in did find some cheaper diesel and less smell at the coop in a small village


----------



## IanH (Jul 5, 2017)

Answer your own question, take, for example, Aberdeen docks, where all fuels for NE Scotland come into,

I have been there, there are only 2 outlets, unleaded petrol and/or diesel, ALL tankers going anywhere load there.

So, all fuels for anywhere for NE Scotland are either of the above. This applies UK wide, the only exceptions are the higher grade of diesel, where that comes from I have no idea!!!


----------



## oppy (Jul 5, 2017)

Supermarkets do not manufacture fuel--full stop !!! They buy it in from the major refiners. Whilst it may not have some of the often promoted additives, it is illegal for them to sell a sub standard product. It's like Vauxhall air filters, Kia oil fiters, Ford brake pads, Ducato fuel filters, they, none of them, produce the branded products, they buy them in, re-label them, quadruple the price and then blackmail the poor end user into buying genuine o.e.m. gubbins.
Fret ye not, if it's 10p a ltr cheaper, buy it. Perhaps, if you have a newer vehicle, it may be worth splashing out on a tank full of all singing, all dancing top stuff, but in reality there is very little difference.


----------



## sparrks (Jul 5, 2017)

Old boy I used to work with had an old diesel Seat van very noisy on Asda fuel, turned up one day almost silently in comparison  he had had to fill up with Shell fuel. Maybe its the detergents that they use but it ran much better.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 5, 2017)

As I do courier work and average 500 miles per day I need to save on fuel and have always used supermarket fuel, and never had a problem,I also zero the mileage counter every time I fill up and on the occasions when I have had to use normal garages I have never had any increase in the miles I get to a tank full.
Richard


----------



## IanH (Jul 5, 2017)

oppy said:


> Supermarkets do not manufacture fuel--full stop !!! They buy it in from the major refiners. Whilst it may not have some of the often promoted additives, it is illegal for them to sell a sub standard product. It's like Vauxhall air filters, Kia oil fiters, Ford brake pads, Ducato fuel filters, they, none of them, produce the branded products, they buy them in, re-label them, quadruple the price and then blackmail the poor end user into buying genuine o.e.m. gubbins.
> Fret ye not, if it's 10p a ltr cheaper, buy it. Perhaps, if you have a newer vehicle, it may be worth splashing out on a tank full of all singing, all dancing top stuff, but in reality there is very little difference.








Shiny roof!! Now mostly covered by 140w semi flex solar panel, but, still shiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Agreed ref fuel though!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 5, 2017)

All i ever use is supermarket fuel in the car and the motorhome.

Morrisons in the UK and any of the big supermarkets abroad, never had a problem and always get decent MPG as i brim the tanks every time and record the mileage.


----------



## oppy (Jul 5, 2017)

IanH said:


> View attachment 55248
> Shiny roof!! Now mostly covered by 140w semi flex solar panel, but, still shiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Agreed ref fuel though!



_*Pervert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 5, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> whilst in orkeny got some fuel only put a little in talk about smelly dieselit smelt like red diesel tractor fule  hence the reason only put a little in did find some cheaper diesel and less smell at the coop in a small village




The Coop you are on about is in Dounby, i fueled up there as well because it was considerably cheaper than elsewhere on the island.


----------



## IanH (Jul 5, 2017)

oppy said:


> _*Pervert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_





Multiple orgasms here then!!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## tidewatcher (Jul 5, 2017)

*Maybe just a small difference...*

Many moons ago I was involved in the petrol retail trade, I had a "Cleveland" petrol tie which was owned by Esso. Now the Cleveland Discol was the five star fuel and advertised as having added alcohol. When we ordered a load of fuel it would arrive in an Esso tanker but before unloading the "Discol" five star the driver would get out an eye dropper and squirt it into the tank......this was the added alcohol as per the advert. So one eye dropper to five hundred gallons, sure did make a difference................


----------



## izwozral (Jul 5, 2017)

Buy at a supermarket and bung some Redex in. Sorted.

Awaits a whole new dialogue/argument regarding the benefit of Redex. :wave:


----------



## oppy (Jul 5, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Buy at a supermarket and bung some Redex in. Sorted.
> 
> Awaits a whole new dialogue/argument regarding the benefit of Redex. :wave:



Tesco, Red X half price --£2.00


----------



## izwozral (Jul 5, 2017)

oppy said:


> Tesco, Red X half price --£2.00



Very nice with lemonade and a twist of lemon as well.


----------



## Wully (Jul 5, 2017)

Was there not somthing that some supermarkets use more biofuel and less additives I use Sainsbury's for diesel regularly  but on the odd occasion I use an esso  or shell I thought I was getting more miles must just be my emagination as I've never clocked it just the thought of that extra 10p made me think it was better.  gonna brim my tank at Sainsbury's clock it then I'll fill up next week at esso clock it I'll keep youse posted how I get on


----------



## 2cv (Jul 5, 2017)

Interesting article on bioethanol in fuel, it can be up to 15% now (E15) so worth checking if you have a pre 2002 vehicle. The new E10 fuel that will cost UK motorists more - What Car?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 5, 2017)

All the fuel land here in belfast and pumped to large holding tanks where all brands of tankers fill up taking it to fuel stations,some groups have there own storage tanks but all fuel must meet current spec.
As for petrol ,well there has not been any sold now for 30 years,its a mix of ethonol and other crap which smells nout like the old real petrol.
Two types of derv sold these days or so they say,standard and low sulpher which the bus co use,other than that all pumps like asda shell bp go and the rest all use the same fuel,so go with supermarket and thats what i run on.


----------



## oppy (Jul 5, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Very nice with lemonade and a twist of lemon as well.



Sod orf

Although, maybe with fish and a little tarter sauce


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 5, 2017)

2cv said:


> Interesting article on bioethanol in fuel, it can be up to 15% now (E15) so worth checking if you have a pre 2002 vehicle. The new E10 fuel that will cost UK motorists more - What Car?



I asked my local Sainsbury filling station not long ago what there E content was in petrol and it was 5% in unleaded and up to 3% in super unleaded at that time. You have to ask as it does change. Or contact the fuel suppliers and they will tell you what's going where.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 5, 2017)

Want some good bedtime reading ? http://www.realclassic.co.uk/techfiles/bioethanol_fuel_study.pdf


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 6, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> The Coop you are on about is in Dounby, i fueled up there as well because it was considerably cheaper than elsewhere on the island.



correct


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 6, 2017)

Having spent most of my working life in the oil industry I have an in depth knowledge of how the supply line works and I buy my fuel at Sainsburys.  All retail fuel pumps display the BS EN number for that fuel and all suppliers have to meet that minimum standard.  However, there are premium fuels that reach higher standards by the use of additives.  Some additives contain a cleaning agent that purges the induction side of the engine and others enhance the octane levels to give more power.  On any retail forecourt the higher priced fuel gives something extra if you're prepared to pay for it but still meet all the minimum standard.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 6, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Want some good bedtime reading ? http://www.realclassic.co.uk/techfiles/bioethanol_fuel_study.pdf



Certainly not light reading, but amazing how many vehicles even up to 2007 can have their engines destroyed by this stuff.


----------



## jim dalton (Jul 6, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Having spent most of my working life in the oil industry I have an in depth knowledge of how the supply line works and I buy my fuel at Sainsburys.  All retail fuel pumps display the BS EN number for that fuel and all suppliers have to meet that minimum standard.  However, there are premium fuels that reach higher standards by the use of additives.  Some additives contain a cleaning agent that purges the induction side of the engine and others enhance the octane levels to give more power.  On any retail forecourt the higher priced fuel gives something extra if you're prepared to pay for it but still meet all the minimum standard.



I worked at Millbrook test track for about 3 years on contract with General Motors through Millbrook.  Often we would have special fueling procedures on various vehicles for BP as they tried out and tested various recipes.  Its fair to say that the big Oil companies do invest time and money in developing fuel, so imo its worth listening to their advice if you want the best for your motor.

Aircraft wise I understand that they are finding up to 10% ethanol in some pump fuels which is not very good for piston aircraft in the environment that they inhabit as it promotes airlocks at lower air pressure So lots are going back to 100LL Avgas

Myself??   low fuel light comes on, panic google nearest fuel station and go there regardless in the diesel van purely because there is a minimum standard.  But all of my Motorcycles are only ever fed the best, I can get


----------



## NomadicNeti (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks to all for the replies very interesting and the consensus seems to be just go with the cheapest there is no difference. I will do that  thanks again to Jose who replied


----------



## jackalfie (Jul 6, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> All i ever use is supermarket fuel in the car and the motorhome.
> 
> Morrisons in the UK and any of the big supermarkets abroad, never had a problem and always get decent MPG as i brim the tanks every time and record the mileage.



used fuel from supermarkets and big branded garages and fuel economy is about the same,but when  i use garages abroad I always get better fuel economy


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 6, 2017)

jackalfie said:


> used fuel from supermarkets and big branded garages and fuel economy is about the same,but when  i use garages abroad I always get better fuel economy


I always get better fuel economy in France but I put that down to different driving conditions not the fuel


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 6, 2017)

*Transit 2ltr fwd*

I had my engine quit on my Transit 2ltr fwd van and was told it was down to fuel as i only bought fuels from a certain supermarket. When the fuel was removed from my van the bloke at the garage popped some into a clear cup to show me the following day.

A typical clear plastic cup and looking at it the following day was amazing. The amount of diesel to the crap at the bottom of the cup was shocking. I would say about quarter was diesel and the rest was cloudy looking thicker sludge. He said that this is the bio that they add in at supermarkets to reduce the amount it costs, hence your cheaper fuel.. 

I don't know if this is true but maybe it would be worth going round a couple of different garages and supermarkets and testing this out.

Needless to say my van was knacked so bought another one as couldn't wait for the old one to be repaired due to work etc.. I have never and will never use supermarket fuels again.. I have heard of the same happening to 3 other guys since it happened to me and they only ever used the cheaper fuel...


----------



## Byronic (Jul 6, 2017)

So how do you know which is which, the sludge at
the bottom could have been the diesel and the clear
at the upper level the bio.  The spec. gravity of both
needs checking.......after you!
Of course the sludge could be just that, sludge from
your tank because the sample was taken from a near
empty tank?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have always used supermarket fuels since they started selling fuel, I have never had a problem with any of my cars or vans but it amazes me how many insist it is not good


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 6, 2017)

Byronic said:


> So how do you know which is which, the sludge at
> the bottom could have been the diesel and the clear
> at the upper level the bio.  The spec. gravity of both
> needs checking.......after you!
> ...



More than likely the bottom layer will be a ethanol water mix as the ethanol is hygroscopic making a cloudy layer. This is the common method of removing ethanol from fuel by mixing with water and allowing to settle out and then drawing off the ethanol water mix. But as you say no way of knowing where the contamination came from.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 6, 2017)

2cv said:


> Certainly not light reading, but amazing how many vehicles even up to 2007 can have their engines destroyed by this stuff.



Yes I bet not many will be willing to wade through that. A load of trouble to come. It would not be as bad if we had the choice to buy ethanol free like they do in the USA.


----------



## jake (Jul 6, 2017)

gripe about supermarket "cheap" fuel then blow about shopping in aldi or lidel, cheap as chips not always the best  eh? am I missing something ?:lol-053:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 6, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> More than likely the bottom layer will be a ethanol water mix as the ethanol is hygroscopic making a cloudy layer. This is the common method of removing ethanol from fuel by mixing with water and allowing to settle out and then drawing off the ethanol water mix. But as you say no way of knowing where the contamination came from.



If there was water in the fuel, then it's no surprise the engine was knackered! Even that
could be due just to a leaking filler cap. It was "bio added to the fuel" that was mentioned,
as I understand it bio diesel can be mixed with a % of methanol but plain diesel can't be
mixed with ethanol alone, due to separation issues. Perhaps that's what's happening, 
supermercados are blending diesel with ethanol and selling it as whatever they like!


----------



## janstevecairns (Jul 6, 2017)

*It's all the same!*

I live on Teesside and walk my dog at Sealsands Teesmouth,opposite is one of the largest petrol and diesel refineries in the u.k. 
On route to the beach I pass numerous petrol tankers which have just left the refinery these are carrying the logos of  Tesco, Morrisons, Asda and Sainsbury's.
All british fuel needs to meet E.U standards.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 6, 2017)

janstevecairns said:


> I live on Teesside and walk my dog at Sealsands Teesmouth,opposite is one of the largest petrol and diesel refineries in the u.k.
> On route to the beach I pass numerous petrol tankers which have just left the refinery these are carrying the logos of  Tesco, Morrisons, Asda and Sainsbury's.
> All british fuel needs to meet E.U standards.



Yeah, meets EU Standards is one thing, but the question everyone would like answered is, that is the fuel that's destined for the big boys, Shell, BP, etc sidetracked into a covert location? To then have a whole secret brew of magic ingredients added that make the much argued discernible (to some at least) differences to it's qualities over and above the supposedly humble supermarket brew?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2017)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I had my engine quit on my Transit 2ltr fwd van and was told it was down to fuel as i only bought fuels from a certain supermarket. When the fuel was removed from my van the bloke at the garage popped some into a clear cup to show me the following day.
> 
> A typical clear plastic cup and looking at it the following day was amazing. The amount of diesel to the crap at the bottom of the cup was shocking. I would say about quarter was diesel and the rest was cloudy looking thicker sludge. He said that this is the bio that they add in at supermarkets to reduce the amount it costs, hence your cheaper fuel..
> 
> ...



What happens is when tanks get low they pick up water and you get it in your tank,all stations can and do have this problem whither it bp asda or any other outlet,multi carb two stroke outboard engines get wrecked in seconds when this happens,i see it every year esp at start where stale petrol is used.
Derv gets water then the dreaded bug starts to live in it and jams up filters,common on leasure boats sitting over winter with half full tanks,try soltron or quicksilver fuel treatment 3/4 times a year to help and clean diesel engines.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 6, 2017)

Interesting article on bio fuels, this is critical for older vehicles. Biofuels | AA
Elsewhere I have read that the "super" fuels of some brands contain less ethanol. 
I would conclude that maybe older vehicles should steer clear of supermarket fuel as it is more likely to be high in ethanol, though above 5% there should be a warning on the pump and lower ethanol fuel should also be available.
Unfortunately the requirements are changed regularly.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Yeah, meets EU Standards is one thing, but the question everyone would like answered is, that is the fuel that's destined for the big boys, Shell, BP, etc sidetracked into a covert location? To then have a whole secret brew of magic ingredients added that make the much argued discernible (to some at least) differences to it's qualities over and above the supposedly humble supermarket brew?



Once fuel is singed of at depo  it cannot be touched by any provider,think most vans with trouble will find its at there end with dirty tanks and filters never changed,its easy to point the finger at others,human nature.
Also strange i never have trouble,part because i do all my own service & maintenance work where as lots of folk i know just sit on there fat asses doing nout ,then moan when things go wrong.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 6, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Once fuel is singed of at depo  it cannot be touched by any provider,think most vans with trouble will find its at there end with dirty tanks and filters never changed,its easy to point the finger at others,human nature.
> Also strange i never have trouble,part because i do all my own service & maintenance work where as lots of folk i know just sit on there fat asses doing nout ,then moan when things go wrong.




But the big boys advertise their Premium Products as having special additives, someone
must add this somewhere, that is if everyone is getting the basic fuel from the same source.

Yes same here I do all my own van servicing, have no breakdown cover so essential to be
meticulous. 120,000 miles on mainly overseas Supermercado diesel no probs.
injectors/pump/head never been removed, and never broken down. 
Going to now of course!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2017)

Byronic said:


> But the big boys advertise their Premium Products as having special additives, someone
> must add this somewhere, that is if everyone is getting the basic fuel from the same source.
> 
> Yes same here I do all my own van servicing, have no breakdown cover so essential to be
> ...



Yep bp etc may buy from main holding tanks here at docks and then add to fuel or so they say before leaving depo,im not convinced there is any difference but just sales talk.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 6, 2017)

Seems all such problems will soon(relatively) be a thing of the past as I see France has just announced a ban on petrol/diesel cars by 2040 .Other countries will surely follow suit.Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 6, 2017)

I have read a few independent test reports on some premium fuel products
where they the fuel producers claimed More Power. The dyno did show a 
relatively small increase in power over standard fuel. But not enough of an 
increase that the average driver would notice. but he certainly would when 
paying for it at the pump.
If it was a proven fact that supermarket fuel was an inferior product I'm 
sure the BP, Esso, Shells of this world would waste no time in finding ways 
of making certain us punters would be in no doubt about it. 

Instead all they ever claim is their fuel gives you more mpg or keeps your 
engine cleaner. Never stating that if you use their product your engine will 
last longer than it would were you using the shite sold at the supermarket 
down the road because it is inferior in some regard, perhaps because they 
may have considerable problems trying to prove that!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff G said:


> Seems all such problems will soon(relatively) be a thing of the past as I see France has just announced a ban on petrol/diesel cars by 2040 .Other countries will surely follow suit.Interesting times ahead.



Yep the piston engine is dead and lecy is now taking of big style here as most cars only ever do school and shopping run,petrol derv engines are useless at this but electric come into there own.
The range will be up soon to 500 miles  on single charge,once this happens the biz users will have no probs changing over.
The government and ins co will force policys up for piston engine vans/cars which in turn will force folk to switch,bit like has happened to diesel cars with road tax and keeping you out of big towns.


----------



## Elvereater (Aug 27, 2017)

Im sorry to come to this discussion late but I was looking for another topic when I spotted this question. Supermarket fuel is definitely inferior to the normal oil company product and I never use it for anything. A year ago I bought a new motor mower and a friend's pupil was doing research on this topic. he told me that 97 additives are added to petrol and that the worst of these was Benzine which was added for the supermarkets to bulk it out in order to make it cheaper. he advised me never to use it but even better than that to use something called Aspen in my mower. Its produced in Sweden and contains virtually no additives. It means you use less fuel and results in little maintenance. even better than that, I left my mower in the garage all winter with some Aspen fuel in the tank. In he spring it started 2nd pull. if that had been normal fuel the works would have gummed up. I NEVER USE SUPERMARKET FUEL, only Esso, BP, Shell, etc. which for quantity is as good as it gets.

Elvereater


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2017)

Elvereater said:


> Im sorry to come to this discussion late but I was looking for another topic when I spotted this question. Supermarket fuel is definitely inferior to the normal oil company product and I never use it for anything. A year ago I bought a new motor mower and a friend's pupil was doing research on this topic. he told me that 97 additives are added to petrol and that the worst of these was Benzine which was added for the supermarkets to bulk it out in order to make it cheaper. he advised me never to use it but even better than that to use something called Aspen in my mower. Its produced in Sweden and contains virtually no additives. It means you use less fuel and results in little maintenance. even better than that, I left my mower in the garage all winter with some Aspen fuel in the tank. In he spring it started 2nd pull. if that had been normal fuel the works would have gummed up. I NEVER USE SUPERMARKET FUEL, only Esso, BP, Shell, etc. which for quantity is as good as it gets.
> 
> Elvereater



All the supermarkets here take there fuel from bp or esso storage tanks at docks,yes aspen is a special long life blend made for mowers chainsaws etc which stand a long time without use.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Aug 27, 2017)

Elvereater said:


> Im sorry to come to this discussion late but I was looking for another topic when I spotted this question. Supermarket fuel is definitely inferior to the normal oil company product and I never use it for anything. A year ago I bought a new motor mower and a friend's pupil was doing research on this topic. he told me that 97 additives are added to petrol and that the worst of these was Benzine which was added for the supermarkets to bulk it out in order to make it cheaper. he advised me never to use it but even better than that to use something called Aspen in my mower. Its produced in Sweden and contains virtually no additives. It means you use less fuel and results in little maintenance. even better than that, I left my mower in the garage all winter with some Aspen fuel in the tank. In he spring it started 2nd pull. if that had been normal fuel the works would have gummed up. I NEVER USE SUPERMARKET FUEL, only Esso, BP, Shell, etc. which for quantity is as good as it gets.
> 
> Elvereater



Hi. I suggest you read this thread from the beginning especially my post.  Be careful of hearsay stories from people who believe something from an unscientific trial of just one time only. Oil companies invest large sums to make their products different from others but they all have to meet the same minimum retail standards.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 27, 2017)

The additives are added at the refineries depending on whose buying the fuel, everyone has their own recipe. A Tesco tanker can be filled immediately after say an ESSO tanker, both will have the cocktail of additives specified by each individual company.


----------



## skippy (Aug 27, 2017)

*Supermarket fuel*

My view bought 2.5 Crafter van spur of the moment came home googled faults shocked at dpf probs only use castrol edge oil not one regen in 4 1/2 years only used texaco fuel had a problem with nox sensor  had fault cleared filled van to brim with shell optimax used 3 more tank fulls of shell but awkward to find this fuel run till nearly empty filled with texaco again after1/4 mile terrific noise from engine thought timing belt jumped travelled 200mtrs to home parked vehicle called fitter out checked all ok we came to the conclusion it was the ecu changing the parameters of the engine for different fuel.So definetly a difference in fuels grades as with red diesel there are 2 different specifications one is 46 cetane rating one is 51 cetane rating
but it all comes from one place. This fuel is for newer spec agriculture plant vehicles with dpf engines .


----------



## bobj808 (Aug 27, 2017)

Slightly veering off topic but depending where you live, it can be a question of morals/loyalty. The town where I live only has 2 fuel outlets, one local family run which has served us well for generations and the other a recently opened Asda. There is a difference of 1p a litre yet the Asda outlet is always busy. I find it sad that people will neglect their local station to support a multi national mega rich business to save 50p on a fill once a week. Bob.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2017)

mark61 said:


> The additives are added at the refineries depending on whose buying the fuel, everyone has their own recipe. A Tesco tanker can be filled immediately after say an ESSO tanker, both will have the cocktail of additives specified by each individual company.



Its the same fuel from main tank going into both trucks,i see this with my own eyes.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 27, 2017)

bobj808 said:


> Slightly veering off topic but depending where you live, it can be a question of morals/loyalty. The town where I live only has 2 fuel outlets, one local family run which has served us well for generations and the other a recently opened Asda. There is a difference of 1p a litre yet the Asda outlet is always busy. I find it sad that people will neglect their local station to support a multi national mega rich business to save 50p on a fill once a week. Bob.



There is a small independent near us that doesn't accept cards and puts the fuel in for you. A good old fashioned garage. It is a little dearer than the supermarkets but I believe in supporting local independent traders of any discription whenever possible. Instead of just giving it all to the man.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 27, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Its the same fuel from main tank going into both trucks,i see this with my own eyes.



Same fuel, not the same additives. The additives are added while fuel is dispensed from main tank.


----------

